# Just Bought 07 26Rs



## biglou (May 9, 2010)

hi i am a newbie we are very excited to be picking up our trailer from the dealer tomarrow, and they are giving us a full oreintation on the camper, is there anything you present outbackers recommend me asking. there is another question i have the dealer offered a package called resistall for the exterior and interior i declined it simply cause they wanted another 1000 dollars to do it did i mess up or is that something i can do myself. is there a product that i can use my self to keep everything looking great. thanks biglou


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We can help you with cleaning techniques, etc. The Fiberglass can be waxed with Marine wax or with RV products. The roof can be cleaned with roof cleaners (make sure you buy one for rubber roofs). The inside's cleaning is all good with a mild soap.

There are several PDI checklists on here you might want to check out before you go.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats, Welcome, and best of luck with taking delivery of your 07 26RS!!!

Take your time and go over the unit and make sure they fix anything that isn't right.....


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on your new 26RS!









I have an 07 26KBRS which is the same camper as the 26RS except the bed is slightly larger.

My 2 cents on the treatment for a grand is to pass and do it your self. It's *almost* enjoyable to wash
and wax your new camper the first time. Any good cleaner and was will do the trick. Just search "wax" on
this site and you will find tons of info.

I would plan on spending some time going over all the mechanical items on the camper. Run everything. Furnace, air,
microwave, all plumbing fixtures, hot water, outside stove, stove burners, radio, oven, fridge.

Look for any evidence of water leaks on the inside corners and around the windows. Check tire wear and ask them when
the wheel bearings were last repacked and the brakes were adjusted. Should be done on an 07 by now.

Look closely on the outside front for any wrinkling on the outside skin that could be the begining of delamination.

Search for PDI inspection to learn more questions to ask.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats, welcome and enjoy your "new"07 26RS!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer! We started out with an 04 26RS. Had a great time with it.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## biglou (May 9, 2010)

thanks everyone for the info we have it home and its awesome very very clean unit


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats!! Happy camping.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad the pickup went well. Now we do all enjoy pictures....









BTW, I moved the thread to the New Outback RV area.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Congrats on your new acquisition and welcome to the insanity!

A suggestion: I suggest you spend some time in the Modifications Forum and look over the dozens of "things" that other OBers have done to their TT. Pick the mods that appeal to you for usefuness, affordability, safety or whatever, and then set up lists of the "must do" and "nice to do".

It will be worth your time to plan on mods that increase the usability for YOU. Since none of us bought a custom-made TT, choosing mods that make the TT experience easier, better, safer, or whatver, for you, is, IMHO, important.

The site also will help you decide what to put inside other than the obvious stuff like linens, towels, etc. [grin]. It's worth your time to wander around the foums learning--I found that my camping experience was really enhanced by incorporating ideas, mods, contents, etc. that I learned about here.

Best wishes for your adventures, and keep in touch with us.


----------

